# best brush for oil



## dgordo4ut (Jun 19, 2008)

i am painting new metal commercial door frames. i hoped to finish with two coats. i am using a chinex 2 1/2 in brush. the problem is the brush keeps gumming up. what is the cause of this and how can i fix it. thanks


----------



## oakley (Dec 14, 2007)

What "make and model" of paint are you using?


----------



## dgordo4ut (Jun 19, 2008)

rose talbert 300 oil base semi gloss


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

dgordo4ut said:


> rose talbert 300 oil base semi gloss


What the heck is rose talbert? You said your brush is gumming up, is it also gumming up the door frame?


----------



## dgordo4ut (Jun 19, 2008)

i just have to keep combing and cleaning brush during each frame i paint. the frames look good other than needing 3rd coat.


----------



## dgordo4ut (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.rosetalbertpaint.com/products/datasheets/300.pdf


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

dgordo4ut said:


> i just have to keep combing and cleaning brush during each frame i paint. the frames look good other than needing 3rd coat.


I've never heard of Rose Talbert paint! You may want to try using a product made by SW, BM or PPG. You say the frames look good other than needing a 3rd coat, 2 coats should be all thats needed unless the color is a nuetral base or your not laying it on heavy enough to cover, or over brushing it.


----------



## mikepaintbrush (Jul 30, 2008)

Remember SW, BM and PPG all started out as little Rose Talbert's!!! Because the paint is not gummed up on the frame I'm going to guess the problem is not the paint but if the paint has been sitting on a shelf too long it might need to be thinned a little more than usual, I've noticed paint that's old seams to get thicker in the can. Try using a traditional China Bristle, I like Chinex brushes but I still get much better results with the real deal, China Bristle, Use top of the line China bristle from Purdy (Extra Oregons/Adjutants) or Wooster (Lindbeck Pro 30's/White Majestics) or Elder and Jenks (Ultra 5086/Shipmates) these are all angle sash and will work great on door frames. 
Also use the paint thinner specified by rose talbert, they are not all the same. Just like there are different grades of gasoline, there are different grades of thinner. Lowes now sales a thinner that's cheaper than all the rest ($6.78), but it looks like skim milk???? What is it?? Has anyone used this, it comes in a white plastic container?


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

mikepaintbrushheaven said:


> Remember SW, BM and PPG all started out as little Rose Talbert's!!! Because the paint is not gummed up on the frame I'm going to guess the problem is not the paint but if the paint has been sitting on a shelf too long it might need to be thinned a little more than usual, I've noticed paint that's old seams to get thicker in the can. Try using a traditional China Bristle, I like Chinex brushes but I still get much better results with the real deal, China Bristle, Use top of the line China bristle from Purdy (Extra Oregons/Adjutants) or Wooster (Lindbeck Pro 30's/White Majestics) or Elder and Jenks (Ultra 5086/Shipmates) these are all angle sash and will work great on door frames.
> Also use the paint thinner specified by rose talbert, they are not all the same. Just like there are different grades of gasoline, there are different grades of thinner. Lowes now sales a thinner that's cheaper than all the rest ($6.78), but it looks like skim milk???? What is it?? Has anyone used this, it comes in a white plastic container?


They all started as Rose Talbert? Think Not!!! Give me one big break?

If your pushing a specific thinner for cutting the paint, I would highly recommend Penetrol to cut paint over thinner.

Why would you say an angle sash is the only type brush to be used on frames, if you know how to use a brush any style should do?


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Mike, my stepfather bought some to use around his house (didn't bother to ask me if he needed paint thinner for waterborne). Of course, he ended up not using it, so I use it now to get primer or paint off of me before I hop in the shower after work. I think it claims to be "safer" or something, I don't feel like looking for the bottle right now, but I think smell isn't as strong as spirits or kerosene, but it still smells like a solvent.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

The white thinner SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

hey brushdude,
He Probably meant that sw, ppg and bm didn't start with 1000 stores, they all started with 1. You're right a experienced painter can use any brush on just about anything but the fact is most painters use angle sash's on door frames or for painting trim, i don't know why because i like 3" flat sash best for most jobs and a 4" for cutting in walls, inside or out. I think most new painters start out with angle sash's and then evolve into flat sash (thicker brushes) once they get experienced, of cource there are exceptions. Purdy's, Wooster's number one sellers are 2 1/2" angle sash's (XL Glide, Lindbeck).


----------



## dgordo4ut (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for all your feedback. i am new to the buisiness and this really helps. i used the penetrol for my final coat on all eleven frames, worked great. the paint i used was thicker than i was used to so it may have been old and when i cut it with thinner i may have cut to much making my 1st coat to thin. anyway the job is done i got paid and the frames look great. thanks again


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

dgordo4ut said:


> thanks for all your feedback. i am new to the buisiness and this really helps. i used the penetrol for my final coat on all eleven frames, worked great. the paint i used was thicker than i was used to so it may have been old and when i cut it with thinner i may have cut to much making my 1st coat to thin. anyway the job is done i got paid and the frames look great. thanks again


 
That's all that counts!!!!!!:yes:


----------

